# Zeitungsausriss



## knulp (26. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kurzen Text, der aussehen soll, als wäre er aus der Zeitung ausgerissen. Wie mache ich das? (Muss jetzt nicht hundertprozentig realisitisch aussehen)

knulp


----------



## danielreiter (26. November 2003)

Hallo.
Ich würde erstmal den Hintergrund grob ausschneiden und dann mit verschiedenen Brushes am Rand nachbearbeiten mit verschiedenen Grautönen, dann ggf. abdunkeln/aufhellen. Besonders geeignet sind dafür sog. Dirt-Brushes, Link hier im Forum sollte zu finden sein.


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. November 2003)

Hier ist ein wirklich nettes Tutorial um so etwas herzustellen (Englisch vorausgesetzt ...):
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/newspaper.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## knulp (26. November 2003)

Vielen Dank, aber mein Englisch ist (gerade in Verbindung mit Fachbegriffen, etc.) nur schlecht bis mittelmäßig. Babelfish macht auch nix halbwegs brauchbares draus.


----------



## Leola13 (26. November 2003)

Hai,

für die Fachbegriffe gibt es :


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials461.html 

Für die englischen Wörter gibt es :

http://www.dict.leo.org 

Der Rest sollte anhand der der Beispielbilder machbar sein.


PS : Seit wann kann man Englisch abwählen ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------

